# Joaquin Phoenix surprises Hollywood with retirement announcement



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Joaquin Phoenix is apparently giving up his acting career to pursue a career in music.He learned to play the guitar while preparing himself for the role of Johnny Cash in "Walk The Line" in 2005.
He has starred in several movies over the past few years.
Phoenix was quoted as saying that "Two Lovers",an upcoming romantic drama co-starring Gwyneth Paltrow and Vinessa Shaw,will be his final on-screen performance.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/joaquinphoenix_blog.html

According to Billboard,Phoenix has been working on an album with Tim Burgess,frontman for the UK band The Charlatans.

http://www.billboard.com/bbcom/news/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003801099

If this turns out to be true,I wish him the best.IMO,he was a good actor.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree with you, I'll definitely miss him if it's true.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

He's one of our favorites.


----------



## sperho (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't worry, he'll be back onscreen in due time...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

sperho said:


> Don't worry, he'll be back onscreen in due time...


Actors almost universally look up to/want to be/wish they were musicians, just like many folks look up or want to be actors.

History tells us that very, very few people have pro-level talent in both areas. A few may have pro-level talent in one and enough in the other to do a bit of work in that area, but almost never can they "career jump" like that.

Heck, Michael Jordan couldn't make it in baseball, and he ruled basketball. Bruce Willis, Keanu Reeves, Russell Crowe, and a few dozen other actors are or were in bands, but they certainly couldn't make much of a living that way.

I'm pretty sure we'll see Joaquin on-screen again.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Phoenix confirms retirement talk.

http://breakingnews.nypost.com/dynamic/stories/P/PEOPLE_JOAQUIN_PHOENIX?SITE=NYNYP&SECTION=ENTERTAINMENT&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2008-11-02-13-02-58


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Maybe a bad day or week at the office...if he still says this in 6 months...than perhaps there's something to it...


----------



## sperho (Sep 28, 2008)

IIP said:


> Actors almost universally look up to/want to be/wish they were musicians, just like many folks look up or want to be actors.
> 
> History tells us that very, very few people have pro-level talent in both areas. A few may have pro-level talent in one and enough in the other to do a bit of work in that area, but almost never can they "career jump" like that.
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From livedaily.com:
The publicist/rep for Phoenix says that he is serious about a career in hip-hop music.

http://www.livedaily.com/blog/3206.html


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> From livedaily.com:
> The publicist/rep for Phoenix says that he is serious about a career in hip-hop music.
> 
> http://www.livedaily.com/blog/3206.html


He's too young for a midlife crisis...


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone see his 'performance' at a Vegas nightclub the other week? Both hilarious and scary at the same time -- it's up on YouTube.


----------



## ViVi (Jan 30, 2009)

How sad! I was always a big fan of Joaquin.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Dario33 said:


> Anyone see his 'performance' at a Vegas nightclub the other week? Both hilarious and scary at the same time -- it's up on YouTube.







:sure:


----------



## chlorine (Feb 16, 2008)

It's a hoax, it's a documentary his brother in law is doing.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

he is a hell of an actor, one of my favorites


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> :sure:


I was in vegas when this happened and was talking to some folks the next day who took a video as well. They said he was just totally wasted.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Maybe giving up his day job isn't such a great idea after all...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From the Detroit Free Press & AP:
Joaquin's recent appearance on Letterman is called an "instant classic". :sure:

http://www.freep.com/article/20090212/ENT03/90212079/1035/rss04


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> From the Detroit Free Press & AP:
> Joaquin's recent appearance on Letterman is called an "instant classic". :sure:
> 
> http://www.freep.com/article/20090212/ENT03/90212079/1035/rss04


that had to be one of the funniest things that i have aver seen on a talk show. that guy was out there:eek2:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dave29 said:


> that had to be one of the funniest things that i have aver seen on a talk show. that guy was out there:eek2:


Wow, agreed.

Just finished watching it about 10 minutes ago. He had to have been on some serious drugs.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just can't be a fan of that guy especially after his appearance on Letterman the other day. He's a space cadet.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> I just can't be a fan of that guy especially after his appearance on Letterman the other day. He's a space cadet.


Honestly, that isn't anything new...


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

He will be back when he is broke! Hip hop artiest???:lol:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another recent take/article on Phoenix,from slate.com.

http://www.slate.com/id/2211155/


----------

